# 2 questions about Spitfire’s user interface.



## Josh Richman (Mar 5, 2019)

Why is reverb control start in the middle of the slider on most of their libraries? Is it a negative and positive value? That’s really confusing to me. What is off?


What is actual going on with the samples when you change the tightness? This is also sometimes depicted as a slider from the center (I assume positive and negative values) Is this an EQ or some sort of effect or reprocessed sample alignment/timing? (What’s the most natural setting)


----------



## jamwerks (Mar 5, 2019)

Those graphics don't seem totally intuitive at first glance, but have a consistent logic once you get it. Pretty sure the user manual explains it all.


----------



## Zero&One (Mar 5, 2019)

I'm pretty sure the reverb center position is their natural sound. Left removes reverb.

From the manual:
Tightness - the start of a note is often not the start of the ‘sound’ of the instrument. This cuts further into the note to make it tighter. But does detract from realism. Worth tightening up when playing in, then loosening and putting a negative delay into your DAW to compensate for ultimate reality!


----------



## Ben E (Mar 5, 2019)

Josh Richman said:


> Why is reverb control start in the middle of the slider on most of their libraries? Is it a negative and positive value? That’s really confusing to me. What is off?
> 
> 
> What is actual going on with the samples when you change the tightness? This is also sometimes depicted as a slider from the center (I assume positive and negative values) Is this an EQ or some sort of effect or reprocessed sample alignment/timing? (What’s the most natural setting)


About the reverb, off is all the way to the left. The instrument opens with the reverb on, half way up already (center.)


----------



## Josh Richman (Mar 5, 2019)

Ben E said:


> About the reverb, off is all the way to the left. The instrument opens with the reverb on, half way up already (center.)



Yeah this isn’t clear to me. Does it mean reverb removal process was ran on the samples or off, because it has natural ambiance in the samples. OR is reverb controlling the additional reverb effect.

This must be the reason for the centered slider right??


----------



## Ben E (Mar 5, 2019)

Josh Richman said:


> Yeah this isn’t clear to me. Does it mean reverb removal process was ran on the samples or off, because it has natural ambiance in the samples. OR is reverb controlling the additional reverb effect.
> 
> This must be the reason for the centered slider right??


When the slider is to the left you hear the samples the way they were recorded. As you move the slider to the right you add reverb to that sample.


----------



## gpax (Mar 5, 2019)

Ben E said:


> When the slider is to the left you hear the samples the way they were recorded. As you move the slider to the right you add reverb to that sample.


The other thing the newcomer might like to know, is that these reverbs add to system resources (which can add up for some), and that all the way to the left means it is completely disengaged as well.


----------



## gpax (Mar 5, 2019)

Josh Richman said:


> Yeah this isn’t clear to me. Does it mean reverb removal process was ran on the samples or off, because it has natural ambiance in the samples. OR is reverb controlling the additional reverb effect.
> 
> This must be the reason for the centered slider right??


Sorry, I missed this. Ben E is right: In most instances with Spitfire that is a processed reverb being added to the source samples. The different mic positions can (and do) give you control over other ambient aspects of a patch, though they are all relative to the space where the samples were recorded (there will always be a bit of room in the close mics, for example). Reverb adds that processed layer, though it seems a more recent consideration with later released (dry) libraries, including the Studio series.


----------



## Josh Richman (Mar 5, 2019)

And just to be clear the Reverb added on the control slider in the UI is algorithmic (not IRs) or a different layered sample with move room baked in?

Sorry for all the questions. Im determined to get to the bottom of this. I'm going to review the documentation and follow up with Spitfire if it's still not entirely clear. I think this thread might be helpful to new comers later down the line.


----------



## gussunkri (Mar 6, 2019)

I believe it is IR. All NKI except legatos are open to examine do it is just a matter of looking. I am not at the computer or I could do it.


----------



## Karma (Mar 6, 2019)

The reverb slider starting central means there is some verb being applied by default. Dragging the fader to the left means less reverb (or none all the way), whereas all the way to the right means more.


----------

